# Lack of product at the Cheshire Motorhome show



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Two weeks ago the Northern Motorhome show took place at the Cheshire show ground and I am sure loads of us unknowingly walked passed each other. 

We went specifically to look at the new model (562 i think) as tested in Spring in MMM. Of all the displays, the one which most disappointed was Hymer/Brownhills. I know i have jested about the downfall of Hymer in the UK, but unless someone else, just like has happened with Nishman Bischoff, gets hold of the Hymer franchise, I dont see anything other than brand damage. 

Blackpool service is staffed by different people every time you speak to them, the sales team is new except for one guy. 

This is a good product but has been overpriced for many years and now needs to recover. 

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia*

Same with Frankia, seems to be a Niche product in the UK.

We have been to many shows, including the main NEC ones. Even back when Spinney sold Frankia, just no products on display.

We were told by Spinney back in 2009, who were displaying just one or two Frankias at teh time, "if we wanted a Frankia, we would be better off going to Dusseldorf".

TM


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Product*

Hi Team,

i am pretty sure i understand why it is the case in both manufacturers cases. We are talking about two of the most desirable manufacturers, would me and you therefore give these things to Brownhills etc on sale or return? not on your nelly.

So, Hymer uk, bank owned, being run with the sole intention of returning, over time, the banks money and avoiding receivership as a slight aside. They dont have the money to buy new stock.

We saw a new Pilote and bought it, I am not convinced that I will have anywhere to take my Hymer for repairs in the long term.

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hymer*

I am still looking for a Hymer S class (S-840 preferably).

But seems they are like Dobby Horse Muck in the UK.

When we first started looking at motorhomes, the previous range of Hymers were wildly available. Sometime falling over them at Brownhills and Blackpool Hymer.

I think the only way to buy is to sell our Frankia here and go to Germany for a Hymer. If it needs repairs, guess it might have to go back to Germany.

Good luck with the Pilote/Frankia.

TM


----------

